# End of the world Sept 23 2017



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They're sure they've got it right his time!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder if I should party likes its 1999?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope not, I just stocked up on sandpaper, and that would be a waste.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Did they say at 12:01 am or at 11:59 pm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

You'd imagine that Nibiru would be in NASA's sight right now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't make it, I'm busy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am usually on top of this shit, but I have never heard of this before.

Where is planet X and will Nibiru hit earth on September 23? | Metro News


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

The article refers to it as "an Internet hoax," but considering the prophecy is based on Revelations 12:1, it's more accurate to call it yet another Bible hoax. Leave the good Internet alone.

I do love the comment about putting money on it being hoax. Hope someone takes them or me up on that, I could be an owner of a new house on Sun. Anyone? I'll even offer odds ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> I am usually on top of this shit, but I have never heard of this before.


It's up there with scientology.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

laristotle said:


> It's up there with scientology.


Must be some super weirdo shit.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

LexxM3 said:


> The article refers to it as "an Internet hoax," but considering the prophecy is based on Revelations 12:1, it's more accurate to call it yet another Bible hoax. Leave the good Internet alone.


it's not accurate at all because revelations doesn't give a date, and it's mostly allegory. you cant blame the bible for this crap.
here is the passage you quoted, Revelations 12:1
And there appeared a great wonder in heaven; a woman clothed with the sun, and the moon under her feet, and upon her head a crown of twelve stars:

here it is in context:

And there appeared a great wonder in heaven; a woman clothed with the sun, and the moon under her feet, and upon her head a crown of twelve stars: And she being with child cried, travailing in birth, and pained to be delivered.

And there appeared another wonder in heaven; and behold a great red dragon, having seven heads and ten horns, and seven crowns upon his heads. And his tail drew the third part of the stars of heaven, and did cast them to the earth: and the dragon stood before the woman which was ready to be delivered, for to devour her child as soon as it was born.

And she brought forth a man child, who was to rule all nations with a rod of iron: and her child was caught up unto God, and _to_ his throne. And the woman fled into the wilderness, where she hath a place prepared of God, that they should feed her there a thousand two hundred _and_ threescore days.



And there was war in heaven: Michael and his angels fought against the dragon; and the dragon fought and his angels, And prevailed not; neither was their place found any more in heaven. And the great dragon was cast out, that old serpent, called the Devil, and Satan, which deceiveth the whole world: he was cast out into the earth, and his angels were cast out with him. And I heard a loud voice saying in heaven, Now is come salvation, and strength, and the kingdom of our God, and the power of his Christ: for the accuser of our brethren is cast down, which accused them before our God day and night. And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto the death.Therefore rejoice, _ye_ heavens, and ye that dwell in them. Woe to the inhabiters of the earth and of the sea! for the devil is come down unto you, having great wrath, because he knoweth that he hath but a short time.



And when the dragon saw that he was cast unto the earth, he persecuted the woman which brought forth the man _child_. And to the woman were given two wings of a great eagle, that she might fly into the wilderness, into her place, where she is nourished for a time, and times, and half a time, from the face of the serpent. And the serpent cast out of his mouth water as a flood after the woman, that he might cause her to be carried away of the flood. And the earth helped the woman, and the earth opened her mouth, and swallowed up the flood which the dragon cast out of his mouth. And the dragon was wroth with the woman, and went to make war with the remnant of her seed, which keep the commandments of God, and have the testimony of Jesus Christ.


*now, if you read the above, you can see that's alot more like an acid trip than a direct prophecy of anything. no dates, almost nothing specific, no usable references to time at all, in fact. anyone who claims he learned anything about when the end of the world is from reading that is completely full of shit. in fact, all the way back in mathew, the bible DOES specifically state this about that very subject:

Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh. 
*
*not claiming the bible is true or any of that.* i'm only posting the context to show that no one who quotes the bible can honestly say it tells them anything about when the end of the world is coming. the bible tells you in the first book of the new testament (the part where jesus shows up) that it's not giving away any spoilers. so don't blame the bible, blame the fools who claim they understand revelations.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im at work.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

@cheezyridr, you went to a lot of effort there. I respect and appreciate that. But I didn't really quote that passage, it's just what the article referenced. I don't care either way, at all, what was written there. It was a source of a decent sarcastic joke.

I did read your post and your comments are pretty accurate (if overly polite). But the thing that always occurs to me whenever I accidentally come across this kind of thing at any detail is a massive cognitive reality dissonance with respect to the fact that a significant percentage of the species that brought us The Good Internet, take any of this with any seriousness whatsoever.

I will still take that bet, however, only a few hours left, act now ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2017)

Kijiji doesn't have any 'end of the earth' sales.
I checked.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Kijiji doesn't have any 'end of the earth' sales.
> I checked.


Try Sears...or Canadian Tire


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Im at work.


Does that mean you will miss it? (meaning the end of the world...not work)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh dear...I better cut my lawn this weekend...it's the middle aged suburban males equivalent to making sure you're wearing clean underwear in case you get hit by a car.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well we're still here so I wonder what their excuse will be this time.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> *Watch therefore, for ye know neither the day nor the hour wherein the Son of man cometh.*


Change "the Son Of Man" to "the End", and there's a bit of advice for everyone -- whatever you put your faith in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If it's true there's a couple of ladies that will make my last day/night very enjoyable. If not, it will be a fun evening tonight and the resulting divorce will be a better result. But I'm not cutting of my nuts and waiting for the muthership to come. Now, I hope that's midnight of the 23rd, Pacific time. Gives me an extra hour.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I guess the fact that we're still here means that I have to get out into the yard................damn!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> I guess the fact that we're still here means that I have to get out into the yard................damn!


Give it another hour... you never know.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> I guess the fact that we're still here means that I have to get out into the yard................damn!


Put a sign on the lawn "Yard Maintenance Postponed Due to End of World" ...then put your feet up and relax!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Change "the Son Of Man" to "the End", and there's a bit of advice for everyone -- whatever you put your faith in.


for christians, when they say Jesus is coming, it means the end is coming. so yeah, it's mostly the same thing


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> for christians, when they say Jesus is coming, it means the end is coming. so yeah, it's mostly the same thing


Understood.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> for christians, when they say Jesus is coming, it means the end is coming. so yeah, it's mostly the same thing


Muslims say the same thing, yet they claim that Jesus will back them and not the christians.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Did they give a time? GMT? There is only and 3 hr 55min. if so. Unless they mean Pacific Time then we got almost 11 hours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> Did they give a time? GMT?


It could be BMT (Biblical Median Time).
Where 1 (bible) day could equal up to a thousand (human) years, according to the way that the 6 day creation is sometimes explained.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is everyone still here? 
The end of the world didn't happen in Kitchener.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


> It could be BMT (Biblical Median Time).
> Where 1 (bible) day could equal up to a thousand (human) years, according to the way that the 6 day creation is sometimes explained.


You must mean 1 (bible) day could equal up to a million years.

I hadn't read this post, since I was on the road back from the cottage in les Îles de la Madeleine yesterday. But for a few seconds there on PEI, I thought the end of the world did happen, when my gas tank decided to part with the underside of my 2002 Toyota van. Kind of a noisy and scary thing to happen. Luckily, it didn't get completely severed from the vehicle, the spare tire keeping it from flying away. Hoses seem to be still intact so no spill.

But that happening on a Saturday at 15:00 between Crapaud and Tryon (boonies), got us stranded in a hotel room waiting for a mechanic to (hopefully) fix it on Monday morning. I was hoping for a miracle on Sunday, but it looks like it won't happen.

BTW, the CAA guy was really nice to us and helped for 3 hours, trying to minimize damage getting the van on/off the platform and trying to get a hold of his mechanic buddies.

Tic Tac Tic Tac ... waiting.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

greco said:


> Is everyone still here?
> The end of the world didn't happen in Kitchener.


Saskatchewan still here. Well, my part anyway...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Everyday I wake up hoping today will be the day that a comet comes crashing into the earth, bringing me sweet relief.
You guys must be single or newlyweds.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> You guys must be single or newlyweds.


Nope and nope


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Reporting from Muskoka: apparently still here. But Nibiru was saved from a planet-busting volcanic eruption last night in a Star Trek Into Darkness rerun; so they might come after us still, they seemed simultaneously pretty in awe and pissed at us -- Kirk really is a mindless dick, and has corrupted Spock.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I missed this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> I missed this.


Don't feel too disappointed...the rest of the world apparently missed it also.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> Reporting from Muskoka: apparently still here.


Good news! 

I'm sure that I owe you a coffee from the past.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

We still have to see what comes to pass with the two egomaniac retards threatening to destroy each other (and drawing the world in with it)

If global warming wasnt enough stress already...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Everyday I wake up hoping today will be the day that a comet comes crashing into the earth, bringing me sweet relief.
> You guys must be single or newlyweds.


Almost single. 








And the Comet is on the way.....as soon as they fix the back tire.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Almost single.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't a comet falling from the sky... that was just bird shit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> And the Comet is on the way


'67?
Nice shape.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

September 24th,... I'M ALIVE !!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> That wasn't a comet falling from the sky... that was just bird shit.


Thunderbirds crap Comets.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> '67?
> Nice shape.


Give the man a Honduran ceegar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>











Hand rolled for your pleasure.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Now they're saying it was just postponed!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Whew glad I survived that one!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Now they're saying it was just postponed!


Those shitwits can't get anything right.

They've had enough time.

The end of the world should be dismissed for delay.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm going to regret eating that entire cheesecake.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I'm going to regret eating that entire cheesecake.


Did you mean to post this in the Random thread? Either way it probably has just as much relevance here as it does there.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Did you mean to post this in the Random thread? Either way it probably has just as much relevance here as it does there.


I thought it was the end of the world and I could eat the entire cake.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I thought it was the end of the world and I could eat the entire cake.


Still, view it as an accomplishment, no need to regret it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Still, view it as an accomplishment, no need to regret it.


Would you like some?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Would you like some?


Nope, I'm good.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think they hedged their bets by saying that the world would _*being to end *_on Saturday. My world began to end a long time ago.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

So I have to go to work then?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> So I have to go to work then?


Please tell me, what is this thing you call "work" the word is foreign to me, does it bring great pleasure, do many people do this together like sex clubs.B#(*


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> So I have to go to work then?


no one "has" to.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Diablo said:


> no one "has" to.


Viable options?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> Viable options?


I'm not your financial planner.
theres always welfare I suppose. or marry a sugar momma...just apply yourself creatively


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Three years to pension. Yes I have to go.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Diablo said:


> I'm not your financial planner.
> theres always welfare I suppose. or marry a sugar momma...just apply yourself creatively


Oh I'm good, just thought you had some ideas.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Missed opportunity!!!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

That's an awesome idea!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think they hedged their bets by saying that the world would _*being to end *_on Saturday. My world began to end a long time ago.


You're married I take it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2017)

Ok, it's been changed to Oct 15th .. somewhat.

a snippet from the Toronto Sun

_It is "the most important date of this century or millennium," Meade wrote on his website. The action starts that day, 
he claimed, when the world will enter what's called a seven-year tribulation period, a fairly widespread evangelical 
belief that for seven years, catastrophic events would wreak havoc on Earth.

"Hold on and watch - wait until the middle of October and I don't believe you'll be disappointed," Meade wrote, before 
going on to promote his book, which he claims has all the details.

"You don't have long to read it," he added._


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Missed opportunity!!!
> 
> View attachment 124473


Greatest idea ever!!!!


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Missed opportunity!!!
> 
> View attachment 124473


You wanna explain that to the wife on the credit card bill? 50 blow up dolls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Saskatchewan still here. Well, my part anyway...


Was Saskatchewan ever really there to begin with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> You wanna explain that to the wife on the credit card bill? 50 blow up dolls



I snarfed my coffee reading that post. You owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Ricktoberfest said:


> You wanna explain that to the wife on the credit card bill? 50 blow up dolls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless she says, "Well, at least you're leaving me alone."


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

maybe they got the dates wrong and meant Sept. 32, 2017.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Now they're saying October 13, 2017.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

a snippet from the National Post

Now the world is supposed to end November 19th (the date's been pushed back twice)

_Meade predicted Nibiru would approach Earth, maybe even collide with it. But this latest version 
of the theory claims Earth will simply line up with the sun and “black star” on Nov. 19, somehow 
triggering a “backside-alignment quake event.”

In fact, the Express had a breaking update on Saturday – a new theory blaming a Vatican coverup 
for all Nibiru’s apparent failures to end the world on schedule.








_


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm no expert in Biblical matters, but I do believe it says in all four Gospels, "No one knows the time or the hour."


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Still here


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One of these days, they'll get it right.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I for one don't believe any of this. 

This is pure unadulterated crapola.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What time is it? 4:53 am.

I predict that in one minute it will be 4:54 am, my cat will still be licking its ass, my dog will still be snoring.

The great prophet Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Whatdoyouknow, I was right.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I predict in 5 minutes that I will have the first cup of coffee of the day and watching Season 8 ep 3 of Gold Rush!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> I predict in 5 minutes that I will have the first cup of coffee of the day and watching Season 8 ep 3 of Gold Rush!


Well?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Well?


My prediction came true! 

Had a really nice coffee and watched the rest of Gold Rush!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I predict small humanoid type creatures will be roaming the streets of my neighbourhood tonight.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I predict that I will be attacked by a scary clown in the ne


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I predict small humanoid type creatures will be roaming the streets of my neighbourhood tonight.



And wearing disguises so that we don't realize that they are, in fact, aliens.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I predict that I will be attacked by a scary clown in the ne


xt few minutes ................... phew, got away.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)




----------

